# Finding someone to fit a sog



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know if we can buy a sog and get it fitted either in Morocco or southern Spain. We have come away without one and are 6 weeks into a year long trip....and beginning to regret not having a sog. 
GPS co-ordinates of the location would also be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

A Sog is easy enough to fit yourself or by anyone with a modicum of tools. My experience is that you will live to regret having a Sog.
Even fitted correctly you cannot escape the smell and they leave your holding tank witha foul coating.
Gerry


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have not regretted fitting mine Gerry. I have installed them on my last two motorcaravans. 
Pabsie. You could order the SOG from Outdoor Bits and then fit it yourself.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> My experience is that you will live to regret having a Sog


Wow, thats a suprise. I had one on my previous van and have one to fit on this van. without it my toilet area smells. I can't wait to fit it.

I am doing it myself as its an easy enough job. I bought the wrong one though so have to buy another >.<

Karl


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you ever stood next to someone emptying a sog toilet? not for me i,m affraid.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I had one fitted for a trip to Spain and think it is a great success. The only time I find a smell when emptying worse than when I used chemical is if in a confined space. Someone on here said the put a few drops of Floral disinfectant in the cassette to overcome this.

As other have stated above, I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> A Sog.
> Even fitted correctly you cannot escape the smell and they leave your holding tank witha foul coating.
> Gerry


Gerry - I agree about the fitting, but not about the regrets! 
Used & maintained properly, no problems...

MY tips :-
Rinse out fully when emptying, not just a quick dump & away - rinse out a couple of times.
Renew the charcoal filter regularly (18 months?)
Keep the bowl clean.
Give the tank a wash occasionally with Thetford's tank freshener, and fully rinse out.

and as for the smells when emptying, well it's only natural products, not loads of formaldehyde and other chemicals which can't be broken down in the soil.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You will probably have to pay more to get one fitted than the cost of the product.

I DIY a sogish system on our previous van, this time I just bit the bullet and added SOG to the list of requirements needed to encourage us to purchase.
C.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

The Sog is One of the best fittings on MH.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

As you're in Spain go to Lidl or Aldi and buy a couple of their cleaning products for use in the Thetford.

I've still got my first bottle of overpriced Thetford Blue after three years as the alternative is so much cheaper and just as effective.

The first product is own brand Vanish Oxi powder. It costs about 2.59€ a tub but is often on a 1.29€ 'special' The Lidl version is branded W5 Antimanchas Multiusos and comes in a 750g tub.

The second is own brand Estrella, which is a bleach/detergent combo.

Lidl's is called W5 Limpiador, con lejía y detergente (bleach and detergent). It comes in a 2l bottle and costs 59c. Aldi's is called Lel.

Put two of the supplied scoops of the powder and two Thetford caps of the liquid in the cassette and that's it.

For the sake of 3€ it's worth giving it a go and see what you think.


----------



## rubyvan (Feb 19, 2009)

we have had SOG on all our outfits. All fitted DIY would'nt do without it. To offer an answer to your problem wouild suggest most Motorcaravan dealers in Spian would stock SOG or be able to obtain one


----------

